# Private health insurance or not?



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all,

My fiance's employer in London will pay for his private health insurance but not for me. My American friend who moved to the UK says that private insurance is a must have but what do native Britons or those who live in the UK say? 


1.My question is whether I need private insurance and what are the benefits of having that? Do I get appointments to see doctor quicker ? How does private insurance works?


2. Typically how much does one pay for private insurance for one person. I know it may depend on age of insured person.

3.. Can you recommend some companies so i can get quotes? We are moving to the UK end of October.

Would appreciate any input!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My fiance's employer in London will pay for his private health insurance but not for me. My American friend who moved to the UK says that private insurance is a must have but what do native Britons or those who live in the UK say?
> 
> ...


What visa are YOU coming to the UK on?


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Crawford said:


> What visa are YOU coming to the UK on?


We both have Swedish passports. I have dual American and Swedish passports so i guess we don't need visas but just have to register before our 90 days is up?

How hard is it to get the NI number once we are actually in the UK, I am now still in Sweden planning the move. He has his job offer and will start mid October. I will start my UK private limited once I am settled.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey all,

How about my question on private health insurance? Is it worth it to get it and which companies do you suggest I look at ?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MultiCrayon said:


> Hey all,
> 
> How about my question on private health insurance? Is it worth it to get it and which companies do you suggest I look at ?


Most people manage perfectly well without it. If you work for an employer, they may offer it as part of your benefits, in which case it may be worth having, as you are only taxed on the actual cost incurred by your employer, which for a group policy is a lot less than what you can get as an individual. 
Greatest advantage of private medical insurance is it cuts down on NHS waiting list for treatment, investigation and operation for minor, non life-threatening conditions and gives you a choice of hospitals, consultants and when you go in. That's why companies provide it to their more senior staff as it can mean getting them back in work sooner.
Read the following article which gives a good rundown on PMI: Private health medical insurance: The essential guide | This is Money


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> Hey all,
> 
> How about my question on private health insurance? Is it worth it to get it and which companies do you suggest I look at ?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

If you haven't found out how to obtain your National Insurance Number (NiNo), here's a link: HM Revenue & Customs: Applying for a National Insurance number

In terms of private health insurance, check these links:

1) Get adaptable Private Health Insurance & Medical Insurance - Get a Quote now | Bupa UK
2) Aviva Health Insurance and Protection - Get a Quote Online - Aviva

Although my UK employer had provided me with private health insurance, I personally found NHS and it's services to be pretty good. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Most people manage perfectly well without it. If you work for an employer, they may offer it as part of your benefits, in which case it may be worth having, as you are only taxed on the actual cost incurred by your employer, which for a group policy is a lot less than what you can get as an individual.
> Greatest advantage of private medical insurance is it cuts down on NHS waiting list for treatment, investigation and operation for minor, non life-threatening conditions and gives you a choice of hospitals, consultants and when you go in. That's why companies provide it to their more senior staff as it can mean getting them back in work sooner.
> Read the following article which gives a good rundown on PMI: Private health medical insurance: The essential guide | This is Money


Thank you Joppa once again. You are the Oracle for UK matters!!  
The fiance is offered private insurance but only for him, not for me. I will certainly check out the info you mentioned.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you haven't found out how to obtain your National Insurance Number (NiNo), here's a link: HM Revenue & Customs: Applying for a National Insurance number
> 
> ...


Gracias Animo! Yeah the fiance will have Bupa offered by the employer. I will have to get my own. I will check into the links you mentioned.

Wonder if I have to actually be on UK soil to apply for NI? Will have to read the link you posted.


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

Having private Health Insurance will have no bearing on visiting a GP, or the time you wait for an appointment with your GP.

BUPA and PPP used to be the main providers of Private Health Insurance in the UK, but the market place has opened up considerably, and like all things, it is best to shop around to find the right company with the package and price that suits you best.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> Gracias Animo! Yeah the fiance will have Bupa offered by the employer. I will have to get my own. I will check into the links you mentioned.
> 
> *Wonder if I have to actually be on UK soil to apply for NI? Will have to read the link you posted*.


Hi,

It's not just that you have to be in the UK; you will have to go to an interview where your documents will be verified. (Birth Certificate/Naturalization, passport, EU - ID card, etc)

Like Joppa says, tons of people go without this PMI and rely just on NHS (again, decent service). This isn't like in the US that without it you are in the right path of bankruptcy, not in the UK, kuddos for that!:clap2:.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's not just that you have to be in the UK; you will have to go to an interview where your documents will be verified. (Birth Certificate/Naturalization, passport, EU - ID card, etc)
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah, the US healthcare system can improverish a poor unsuspecting soul with just one medical mishap. 

I reckon I will revisit this PMI issue once I have my feet firmly planted in the UK. Until then I will bring my EU health insurance card with me in case I fall under a bus, in which case, I may meet St Peter sooner than expected and will have no use for PMI whatsoever,LOL

I only visited the SE medical facilties 5 or 6 times max in 6 yrs for minor treatments. However with impending old age, one must plan ahead  As you may be able to tell from my posts, I am one to plan ahead and a stickler for details too

Hmmm good to know that the application for NI number is so involved. What about the birth certificate? If I apply for NI on the basis of my SE passport, I still got to show my original birth certificate? I dont think I have it anymore. The SE authorities send the citizenship certificate thru the mail in 5 days after I applied online, I never had to show my birth certificate. Oh dear what to do?? I got my EU ID won't that suffice?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> LOL, yeah, the US healthcare system can improverish a poor unsuspecting soul with just one medical mishap.
> 
> I reckon I will revisit this PMI issue once I have my feet firmly planted in the UK. Until then I will bring my EU health insurance card with me in case I fall under a bus, in which case, I may meet St Peter sooner than expected and will have no use for PMI whatsoever,LOL
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you read the link I shared with you?

_"You will also have to prove your identity. Bring as many 'identity documents' (originals, not photocopies) as you can to your interview. Examples of documents which count are:

valid passport (UK or foreign)
national identity card (UK or foreign)
residence permit or residence card including biometric immigration residency documents
full birth or adoption certificate
full marriage or civil partnership certificate
driving licence (UK or foreign)

*If you don't have any of these - or other - identity documents you still must go to the interview. The information you are able to provide might be enough to prove your identity*."_

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you read the link I shared with you?
> 
> ...


Yes, I have, after I wrote the previous post.  I will bring what I have, the SE passport, the EU ID, my US driver's licence, even my US passport in my back pocket , but no Birth Cert and hope for the best! 

I believe I will need to apply for NI (call jobcenter) once I have a UK address I can use, i.e after I secure an apt in London Is that the right thing to do?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> Yes, I have, after I wrote the previous post.  I will bring what I have, the SE passport, the EU ID, my US driver's licence, even my US passport in my back pocket , but no Birth Cert and hope for the best!
> 
> I believe I will need to apply for NI (call jobcenter) once I have a UK address I can use, i.e after I secure an apt in London Is that the right thing to do?


Hi,

Yes, you would have to produce an address. My wife brought: Italian passport and Tenancy Agreement, that was more than enough.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, you would have to produce an address. My wife brought: Italian passport and Tenancy Agreement, that was more than enough.
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks for the info , as always!

How long did you live in the UK (London) and was that recently? Edmonton must be quite a change from London It is always good to know people who have lived around the globe. I have lived in quite a few diverse places myself, US, Singapore, Sweden and now the UK. I believe that the rest of my life would be spent in Europe, a region of the world that resonates with me!

As a child we lived in even more places on 4 continents, due to my parents' work.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> Good to know, thanks for the info , as always!
> 
> How long did you live in the UK (London) and was that recently? Edmonton must be quite a change from London It is always good to know people who have lived around the globe. I have lived in quite a few diverse places myself, US, Singapore, Sweden and now the UK. I believe that the rest of my life would be spent in Europe, a region of the world that resonates with me!
> 
> As a child we lived in even more places on 4 continents, due to my parents' work.


Hi,

You are welcome! we are here to answer any question(s) you might have. I lived in London a bit over 7 months, and have just relocated to Edmonton 7 weeks ago. Mind I commuted in between these cities every week for the last 5 months, and have been an expat for about 18 years since graduating from Uni.

The two cities are indeed quite different. Here, I play golf everyday with my clients; there was always a function or a play to attend. But out of all the cities we've lived in, we miss Philly the most!

I will retire in 11 years (I'll be 50) and we're going to start a missionary group, whose primary goal is to perform reconstructive surgery on children with Cleft lip and palate in poor countries.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are welcome! we are here to answer any question(s) you might have. I lived in London a bit over 7 months, and have just relocated to Edmonton 7 weeks ago. Mind I commuted in between these cities every week for the last 5 months, and have been an expat for about 18 years since graduating from Uni.
> 
> ...


Well, I lived in Manayunk Philly for a while, overall I don't like the East Coast much, definitely a West Coast gal myself. i did take several years to travel around the world visiting a region for 3 to 9 weeks a time, with a base in Stockholm and San Francisco. 

That is an admirable goal to have, help children with deformities who are too poor to help themselves.


----------



## ewylde (Aug 12, 2012)

MultiCrayon said:


> LOL, yeah, the US healthcare system can improverish a poor unsuspecting soul with just one medical mishap.
> 
> I reckon I will revisit this PMI issue once I have my feet firmly planted in the UK. Until then I will bring my EU health insurance card with me in case I fall under a bus, in which case, I may meet St Peter sooner than expected and will have no use for PMI whatsoever,LOL
> 
> ...


HI there,
I'm an American who lived in the UK for 10+ years on and off from the 1990s onwards, and I found the NHS to be great (high quality, available whenever I needed it) and never missed having private insurance. My Swedish friends in the UK certainly have never felt the need to get private coverage on top of the NHS.

I since left the UK and moved back to the US, although I still spend a considerable time in the UK each year and travel outside of the US 10 months a year. I found a good plan called 'Reside Prime Worldwide' by Seven Corners insurance, which provides worldwide cover at around USD 1,000 a year (for a 35 y/o female), which is considerably cheaper than most US-based insurance (on the basis that care outside of the US is a lot cheaper than inside it), although it is a high-deductable plan (the first USD 3,000 is out of pocket, so most preventive/routine care wouldn't be covered, although in the UK that is free on the NHS anyway). They might be worth checking out if you've still got some ties to the US (you might need a US address, I don't remember) and you do decide you want private insurance. 

For what one personal anecdote is worth, I tried to visit a BUPA clinic in London on a private basis once last year (since I wasn't covered by the NHS anymore) and they felt to me like a fast-food approach to medical care; I far preferred my NHS GP's office.

But, having said that, the NHS is going through radical policy changes which could significantly reduce the quality of care in coming years, so personally I'm going to consider holding onto my worldwide cover this time when I move back to London in a few weeks, whereas 5 years ago I never would have felt the need.

In any case, private insurance is 100% optional and 'icing on the cake' in the UK (thankfully!), so I would wait till you get settled and see what you think of your GP's office and local hospital options. And do shop around a bit before selecting a GP; you're likely to have a lot of options wherever you live, so you can go visit them before signing on and select the one you feel most comfortable with. 

For women who might need maternity care, I'd suggest also doing research on your local options before deciding whether to go with private insurance or not; the experience is likely to be different from the US (in many ways better if you want non-hospital delivery options, but in hospital the rooms aren't always single/private rooms for recovery, etc, so if that's important to someone it might require a private option. I don't know if I"d bother for myself as I've had many friends give birth on the NHS and who were very happy with their care, but it's such a personal experience so that's just to say it's worth researching to make sure to have the kind of experience that would suit each woman best). On my plan, maternity isn't covered until you've had the policy for 2 years, but after that it is. I suspect maternity cover will vary quite a lot across policies. 

Best of luck with your move.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

A big thank you Ewylde for your informative email and info. Yes, I do have ties to the US and have a US mailing address , phone number and bank account (driver's license too )When travelling from Sweden, Swedish home or rental insurance allows all occupants inside the abode to be covered for a certain amount of medical coverage while travelling overseas for 30 to 45 days. 

Now that we are moving to the UK, we would have to check out the UK options for travel abroad, especially to the US. Maybe I should post another thread about this later.

I am of the impression that NHS is good, probably better than the Swedish one which vary from municipality to municipality. (they call them kommunes  )On the whole, I have had good experiences. An American friend though highly recommended getting private insurance hence I asked for other opinions here.

If I were to need a foot operation in the form of a bunionectomy later next year (removal of bunion or bone on side of the foot, genetic disorder that makes it painful to walk for long periods due to protusion of bunion on side of foot near the big toe) perhaps it would be better to sign up for private insurance first the year before?? I have had the left foot done in 2007 in the US and suspect that the right bunion may raise its ugly head in the near future. 

What do you think? Other than that, i have severe sinus infections maybe once a year and that is about all, not one to be sick for long or that often.


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

As far asI am aware pre existing conditions will not be covered by private medical insurance.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

DPK said:


> As far asI am aware pre existing conditions will not be covered by private medical insurance.


So you are saying that if I had bunionectomy done on the left foot, if I develop a similar problem with the right foot, it would be considered a pre existing condition?

Let's take a hypothetical scenario? How are they going to know that I have had a bunionectomy with my left foot ?(especially if there aren't any visible scars and the operation was done in the US)? I had a very skilled surgeon who operated with a small scar which disappeared soon. There are not that many people who need bunionectomy on both feet, as far as i know. 


If I had the bunionectomy on the left foot but no problems right now with the right foot, and later get a bunion problem on the right foot, AFTER I get the insurance, would that count as a pre existing condition?

I am just anticipating that I may get it on the right foot, but no real problem exists right now. What say you?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MultiCrayon said:


> So you are saying that if I had bunionectomy done on the left foot, if I develop a similar problem with the right foot, it would be considered a pre existing condition?
> 
> Let's take a hypothetical scenario? How are they going to know that I have had a bunionectomy with my left foot ?(especially if there aren't any visible scars and the operation was done in the US)? I had a very skilled surgeon who operated with a small scar which disappeared soon. There are not that many people who need bunionectomy on both feet, as far as i know.
> 
> ...


It varies. Some policies exclude all pre-existing or even related conditions from cover. Others have a moratorium, such as no cover for 5 years since last occurence, or partial cover for related condition after symptom-free for two years. So you need to read the small print to find out whether you are covered for your particular conditions.

How do they find out?
You will have given permission for them to contact your existing or previous surgeons and physicians for a report. I don't know how it works outside UK, but here your GP (family doctor) has your comprehensive medical history, as details of any treatment received by another doctor or a hospital have to be sent to your GP and their record updated (and you will have given permission for insurers to contact your GP; if you refuse, you won't get cover).


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> So you are saying that if I had bunionectomy done on the left foot, if I develop a similar problem with the right foot, it would be considered a pre existing condition?
> 
> Let's take a hypothetical scenario? How are they going to know that I have had a bunionectomy with my left foot ?(especially if there aren't any visible scars and the operation was done in the US)? I had a very skilled surgeon who operated with a small scar which disappeared soon. There are not that many people who need bunionectomy on both feet, as far as i know.
> 
> ...



If you do not have a bunion now that is in need of attention, then it is not a pre existing condition.

Nothing to do with the other foot at all.

If however you know that the right foot will need an op, and you have sought medical advice, then that is a "pre existing condition" which must be declared when you apply for private medical insurance, and as such it will be excluded from cover.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Joppa said:


> It varies. Some policies exclude all pre-existing or even related conditions from cover. Others have a moratorium, such as no cover for 5 years since last occurence, or partial cover for related condition after symptom-free for two years. So you need to read the small print to find out whether you are covered for your particular conditions.
> 
> How do they find out?
> You will have given permission for them to contact your existing or previous surgeons and physicians for a report. I don't know how it works outside UK, but here your GP (family doctor) has your comprehensive medical history, as details of any treatment received by another doctor or a hospital have to be sent to your GP and their record updated (and you will have given permission for insurers to contact your GP; if you refuse, you won't get cover).


Excellent advice , as always Joppa ! Thanks! Always look at the fine print, I'd say.

The left foot bunion removal was a one off thing. I knew of a surgeon who was at a hospital at the other end of the state of CA and I knew someone who got me a consultation and subsequently surgery which was an outpatient procedure. It did take 6 weeks to recover but my problem was solved. That was in January 2007.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

DPK said:


> If you do not have a bunion now that is in need of attention, then it is not a pre existing condition.
> 
> Nothing to do with the other foot at all.
> 
> If however you know that the right foot will need an op, and you have sought medical advice, then that is a "pre existing condition" which must be declared when you apply for private medical insurance, and as such it will be excluded from cover.


I have this problem, that of always trying to plan ahead..that is a mental problem indeed!!  

Thanks for your prompt reply, appreciate your advice, as always!


----------

